# Lyrics/music



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Since it seems that I've found other deep thinkers, I was just wondering what everyone listens to. I listen to a lot of German & Swedish bands and I don't listen to much American music because I have a high intolerance for superficial fluff (pop) or useless crap that's just meant to intimidate like rap & rock. I hate not even having a tape deck in my car because I have to listen tot he radio and I hear meaningless, stupid, ignorant lyrics all the time. Now I generally like industrial, goth, metal, punk but I like it to mean something too.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Metal = good for letting out some anger/frustration.

Tool and APC


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Instrumental music of any kind is my thing really. I don't relate to most songs at all. I only get any meaning out of stuff I know by heart, old Hip Hop I used to listen to in my early teens for example. I find it difficult to pick the words out from the music. The sounds go in, and I just have to try and copy them if I want to sing along. It's like every song, to me, sounds like The Kingsmen's "Louie Louie", garbled. So I stick to Drum and Bass, Funk, etc... mostly, or just really clearly sung and simple songs, on simple subjects. I make a distinction between 'tunes' and 'songs'.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmmm, tricky...

I don't like pretentious music, because it reminds me of pretentious people.

(I like the Pixies, Placebo and Cream and the Doors, and Fatboy Slim and Gorillaz, and The Fun Lovin' Criminals and the soundtrack of 'The Sound of Music' and I like jazz and rap when other people play them to me but I know nothing about either. This morning I am mostly learning bass.)


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Beth said:


> Hmmm, tricky...
> 
> I don't like pretentious music, because it reminds me of pretentious people.
> 
> (I like the Pixies, Placebo and Cream and the Doors, and Fatboy Slim and Gorillaz, and The Fun Lovin' Criminals and the soundtrack of 'The Sound of Music' and I like jazz and rap when other people play them to me but I know nothing about either. This morning I am mostly learning bass.)


Very interesting, I also hate pretentious music, for the same reason as you. I prefer music that doesn't try to be too clever, although if it's due then I respect stuff that is clever. Radiohead are like Satan to me. I find the Doors pretentious, but I think it's all in the ears of the beholder, if that makes sense. Those 5 min organ solos are just a bit too self-indulgent for me.

I also HATE with a passion most of the Pop Rock bands around, like The Strokes, Kings of Leon, Kasabian, The Killers, Travis, Coldplay, etc... I find them depressing, and arrogant in some cases. They all seem to be trying too hard to write great music, and trying to be like other 'great' bands of the past.

Morrisey is cool though. EDIT: Thought I'd add that although I don't understand most of his lyrics, I hear the more comedic side of what he's saying. It's nice to know that even a deeply depressive person such as Morrisey can be funny, even though he's being deadly serious.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

In my mind there's two kinds of music: good music and bad music. The styles, the instruments, who made it, when it was made, and so forth are just details I try to get past. I have to admit that I lean more towards classic rock and blues, though - stuff like Zeppelin, Stevie Ray, and the like.

I've played classical, blues, jazz, rock, country, reggae, etc. I can't sing worth a damn so I never really explored rap; although I don't really understand the instrumental-side of it, I certainly get the rhythm-side and can probably jam with someone in some sort of fashion.

On the topic of pretentious music - I've never encountered a style of music that didn't have prententious people involved somewhere. Although, I can certainly see how some could associate more "old-school" stuff (like classical) with pretentious people.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

I can listen to almost anything, but I do not like pop. Pop is just used up and spit out. I like emo-screamo music, metal, rock (old...new), techno, rap, (mostly 90's rap) SOME country. (my g/f got me into some of it) Some bands/musicians I like to give ya more of an idea are The Used, Deftones, Slipknot, Spineshank, Mudvayne, Finch, Relative Ash, Atreyu, Mindless Self Indulgence, Kottonmouth Kings, Thrice, System of a Down...etc...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Meaningful music can be very important, but so much of "meaningful" music nowadays means depressive music. I mean its interesting what metaphors someone can use to describe their feelings, but i can't live my life with someone's depressed thoughts. I wouldn't like to wake up with stories of slitting wrists, i'd must rather listen to something like bowie's "Let's Dance".

Many people find that being depressed/nihilistic makes them look smarter, but its jsut that they haven't figured out they are wasting their lives, taking life for granted.

Maybe its me though. DP really doesn't allow me to empathize with lyrics so much.


----------



## halcyon (Nov 1, 2004)

u really need to listen to some underground hip hop (like de la, living legends etc) AND A FEW JAM BANDS


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Moved to "That's Life"


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> Tool and APC


you have a good taste in music


----------

